# Kashi's Frustrating New Habit



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi's developed a new habit of taking the paper towel from his litter box, and discarding it right next to his wheel. It's starting to get very irritating because this means that none of the pee gets absorbed, and becomes a puddle that gets mashed up with his poop overnight. In short, it gets stinkier and dirtier, which makes his entire cage filthy (poop/pee covered footprints! ARGH), which in turn also means that he gets even worse poopy feet.

How do I discourage this behavior? It's driving me nuts :evil: Do you think maybe I should try some Yesterday's News or something??

Kashi, Y U WANT TO PLAY IN FECES PUDDLE?!?!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

HEDGEHOG Y U NO MAKE SENSE?!?!?!?!

um maybe try tapeing it down??

not sure if tape is safe for hedgehogs...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Kashi, you naughty little boy! I don't think tape would work well, since if you want to keep it out of his reach, you'd have to do little rolls of tape under the paper towel, and I doubt that would stand up to hedgie strength (especially when they're determined). I think Yesterday's News might be worth a try, I know other people who have had hedgies that want to sleep with their litter pan towel (ew) have switched to that to avoid the problem.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Is the paper towel weighted down at all? Brillo had this same habit...he pulled his dirty towel with him into his house. :roll: 

I just place paper towel underneath his wheel and the wheel's legs hold down the towel. A determined hedgie could move it...but I think just the little obstacle has deterred the behavior...although every once in a while Brillo manages to pull it out. Silly hedgies...


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

We have the paper towel in Ares' litter tray taped down at the corners with double-sided tape. He wasn't messing with it, but it would slip to the side sometimes when he was getting on/off the wheel or going underneath it. It's pretty secure, but easy to peel the tape off when changing the towel out. Normal tape in a loop would work the same.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

My hoggle just ripped up the paper towel when i tried to weight it down -___- So I started using Yesterday's News. Its worth a shot, if the taping idea doesn't work, and it's pretty cheap too, $5 a medium bag at petsmart


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

TeddysMommy said:


> My hoggle just ripped up the paper towel when i tried to weight it down -___- So I started using Yesterday's News. Its worth a shot, if the taping idea doesn't work, and it's pretty cheap too, $5 a medium bag at petsmart


Just curious, did you choose the name Hoggle because of the Labyrinth


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> [quote:3gj3nm03]My hoggle just ripped up the paper towel when i tried to weight it down -___- So I started using Yesterday's News. Its worth a shot, if the taping idea doesn't work, and it's pretty cheap too, $5 a medium bag at petsmart


Just curious, did you choose the name Hoggle because of the Labyrinth[/quote:3gj3nm03]

If so I am proud of you both. I love that movie. :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

alyssinreality said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > My hoggle just ripped up the paper towel when i tried to weight it down -___- So I started using Yesterday's News. Its worth a shot, if the taping idea doesn't work, and it's pretty cheap too, $5 a medium bag at petsmart
> ...


No, his name is Teddy Bear, but I love to call him my hoggle, it's like hedgie, or hedge piggy  That movie is my friends and my inside joke...My best friend and I watched it once a long LONG while ago, when we were kids and still remember it. Jeez, it makes me feel old.... I think we were 10 when it came out or something like that.

*EDIT: If I ever get another baby, I will definitely name him Hoggle ^.^ Pinky-Promise :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla went through a phase like that. I started to put down 2 pieces of paper towel. Then he stopped. I swear, every week he does something different. :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't really want to tape the paper towel down... just because I think about the pee and the tape and just...  

I'm going to try putting two layers this time like you do, PJM. Hopefully Kashi will leave one of them alone!

They're so silly :lol: It's like he does these things once in a while to amuse himself.

A couple of weeks back he decided to move his igloo right up to his food/water dishes so that he could have easy access to them :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That is so funny about moving his igloo! Haaaa..............a drive-through!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

